

Quality & Gumption (Hacking vs. Programming) - ihodes
http://www.copperthoughts.com/2010/07/494/

======
shaddi
Interesting comparison to Rand. When I read _ZAMM_ I found the author's
message to be diametrically opposed to that which I had taken from Rand.

Perhaps this just highlights how much of a work is what the observer brings to
it, a la <http://sivers.org/you-not-them>.

~~~
ihodes
I'd be curious to hear what you found incompatible in the two's work.
Certainly not all of it matches up nicely, but a lot of it, strangely, did—or
so it seemed to me!

------
ihodes
I guess if I'd written this _for_ Hacker News, I'd have included the phrase
"hackers aren't wedding planners" somewhere. We don't just program, we think
and sweat and worry and ultimately, hopefully, create something inherently
beautiful and full of Quality.

------
baha_man
"Here was a book in a pastel-green cover about a loony dude in the 1970′s
cycling across the midwest to the west coast..."

 _Motor_ cycling, surely?

